# venom training log



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

19years old 260lbs+

some lift vids

190kg bench 7reps
​







300kg romanians 7reps
​




 front squat 6reps 







back and biceps

chest supported tbar row strict 3plates x 10set. 14/14/13/12/13/13/12/12/11/12

perfect form elbows back barbell curl 42.5kg/94lbs x 5set. 13/8/7/6/5

rear delts with dumbells and machine 2 sets
​


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

paused medium grip bench 165kg/364lbs 7sets reps 9/9/7/7/6/6/5. would have done 10 sets but spotters left

seated side raises 17.5kg/39lbs 5sets reps 18/13/10/9/9

cable pressdowns 50kg/110lbs 5sets reps 12/8/7/6/7
​


----------



## lightweight09 (Apr 22, 2009)

now then mate you have joined us lol


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Your 19?

You strong [email protected] I hate you


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

paused squats 180kg/397lbs 10sets 13reps every time
​


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

strict tbar rows 3plates x 15reps

strict cable rows 95kg/209lbs 10reps

deadhang weighted pullups me+10kg/22lbs 12reps

squat machine shrugs 280kg/617lbs 60reps

elbows back barbell curl 45kg/99lbs 13reps

seated double arm dumbell curl 27.5kg/61lbs 6reps drop set to 17.5kg/39lbs 5reps

double arm hammer curl elbows back20kg/44lbs 9reps drop set to 12.5kg/28lbs 7reps

rear delt raises 15kg/33lbs 30reps


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

1venom1 said:


> 190kg bench 7reps
> ​


Would you not get a better bench press by putting your feet flat to the ground?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

^^ Don't think for a second I am not impressed though!


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Robbie said:


> Would you not get a better bench press by putting your feet flat to the ground?


i dont know, maybe, maybe not


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Fack! Strong bastid:thumbup1:

Whats the aim/goal? Powerlifting comp?


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

flat dumbell bench 65kg/143lbs 11reps

paused incline bench 150kg/331lbs = messed up the set

standing behind the neck press 65kg/143lbs 24reps

machine flys 85kg/187lbs 15reps

seated side raises 20kg/44lbs 10reps drop set to 10kg/22lbs 20reps

lying front raises 20kg/44lbs 20reps

cable tricep pressdowns 55kg/121lbs 10reps

skull crushers 45kg/99lbs 11reps

seated overhead extensions 40kg/88lbs 14reps


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Fack! Strong bastid:thumbup1:
> 
> Whats the aim/goal? Powerlifting comp?


i just lift more weights to get bigger. not powerlifting lol


----------



## lightweight09 (Apr 22, 2009)

never mind just lift to get bigger you have a bodybuilding show to do in september fat boy lmao


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

lightweight09 said:


> never mind just lift to get bigger you have a bodybuilding show to do in september fat boy lmao


i want to look like your avatar though, but subways stop me from being ripped or toned


----------



## lightweight09 (Apr 22, 2009)

what you talking about that avatar is me just after i have took my anadrol mix with pre workout supplements.


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

lightweight09 said:


> what you talking about that avatar is me just after i have took my anadrol mix with pre workout supplements.


his m8 is on everything

squat 180kg/397lbs 30reps cut the reps high as **** because i was rushing :/, but it was still very easy and light and worked my legs so......

xEz-PtIDpJY

leg extensions 40kg/88lbs 15reps

1 leg hamstring curl 25kg/55lbs 20reps

squat machine calf raises 240kg/529lbs 60reps

weighted leg raises 12.5kg/28lbs 20reps

standing cable crunch 65kg/143lbs 18reps


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

strict Tbar row 3 plates +2.5kg 16reps

strict cable row 95kg/209lbs 15reps

weighted pull ups me+ 15kg/33lbs 12reps getting chin over bar

squat machine shrugs 290kg/639lbs 60reps

seated double arm dumbell curl 27.5kg/61lbs 7reps drop set to 15kg/33lbs 7reps

elbows back barbell curl 50kg/110lbs 8reps

elbows back hammer curl 20kg/44lbs 11reps last one moved elbows so didnt count then drop set to 10kg/22lbs 10reps or so

rear dumbell raises 17.5kg/39lbs 20reps or so


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

?dead start medium grip bench feet out 140kg/309lbs 11reps

machine incline 145kg/320lbs 12reps

standing behind the neck press 70kg/154lbs 21reps

machine flys 90kg/198lbs 12reps

seated side raises 20kg/44lbs 12reps drop to 12.5kg/28lbs over 10reps

lying barbell front raises 20kg/44lbs 30reps

cable tricep pressdowns 55kg/121lbs 10reps drop set to 40kg/88lbs 5reps

skull crushers 45kg/99lbs 11reps

seated overhead extensions 40kg/88lbs 16reps


----------



## lightweight09 (Apr 22, 2009)

are you natural mate or are you on the cell tech lmao hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

lightweight09 said:


> are you natural mate or are you on the cell tech lmao hahahahahahahahaha


i stack creatine and glutamine with jack3D. this was a olympia athlete cycle


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

wide stance squat to parallel box 220kg/485lbs 12reps, ripped trousers so put me off slightly. good start though. the box lets me make sure every rep is good

leg extensions 40kg/88lbs 20reps

1 leg hamcurl 30kg/66lbs 15reps then both legs at same time for 15reps

squat machine calf raises 250kg/551lbs 60reps

standing cable crunches 50kg/110lbs 40reps


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

strict cable row 100kg/220lbs 16reps

dead hang pull ups me+20kg/44lbs 10reps

strict tbar row 3 plates+ 5kg/11lbs 15reps

squat machine shrugs 300kg/661lbs 60reps

elbows back barbell curl 50kg/110lbs 11reps

seated double arm dumbell curl 25kg/55lbs 9reps

elbows back hammer curl 22.5kg/50lbs 12reps then 10kg/22lbs 20reps

rear dumbell raises 17.5kg/39lbs 20reps
​


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

dead start medium grip bench feet out 145kg/320lbs 13reps

incline press machine 145kg/320lbs 13reps

standing behind the neck press 75kg/165lbs 18reps

machine flyes 95kg/209lbs 12reps

seated side raises 15kg/33lbs 25reps then some half reps

lying barbell front raises 25kg/55lbs 16reps

cable tricep pressdowns 55kg/121lbs 10reps then 40kg/88lbs 6reps

skull crushers 45kg/99lbs 15reps

seated overhead extensions 45kg/99lbs 16reps
​


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

4 weeks ago since i last deadlifted so tried them out today to see where im at






deadlift 305kg/672lbs 1 rep not too bad but form is crap from 4 weeks off aswell, will just do reps now anyway. im sure i had like 730lbs before my back went weird so will expect 750lbs next time around

leg extensions 45kg/99lbs 20reps

1 legged ham curls 30kg/66lbs 17reps

weighted leg raises 12.5kg/28lbs 22reps

squat machine calf raises 260kg/573lbs 60reps


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

strict tbar row 3.5plates 15reps

strict cable row 105kg/231lbs 15reps

weighted pull ups me+25kg/55lbs 9reps

elbows back barbell curl 55kg/121lbs 8reps

seated double arm dumbell curl 22.5kg/50lbs 13reps

elbows back hammer curl 25kg/55lbs 8reps then lots of looser form reps

squat machine shrugs 310kg/683lbs 60reps

rear dumbell raises 17.5kg/39lbs 25reps


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

^^ thanks for the comments guys

was cold today and my shoulders/chest felt really stiff which was annoying

dead start medium grip bench feet out 150kg/331lbs 10reps not too good but whatever

incline press machine 155kg/342lbs 12reps

behind the neck press standing 80kg/176lbs 15reps, crap

machine flyes 100kg/220lbs 12reps

seated side raises 17.5kg/39lbs 22reps

lying barbell front raises 25kg/55lbs 25reps

skull crushers 50kg/110lbs 15reps

seated overhead extensions 50kg/110lbs 17reps

cable pressdowns 60kg/132lbs 3reps then some drop setsm was burnt out before i did this exercise
​


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

deadlift 220kg/485lbs 15reps






squat to a parallel box 225kg/496lbs 8reps, felt stiff

leg extensions 50kg/110lbs 20reps

one leg curls 30kg/66lbs 18 to 20reps


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

deadlift 220kg/485lbs 15reps

squat 225kg/496lbs 8reps felt stiff

leg extensions 50kg/110lbs 20reps

leg curl 1 leg 30kg/66lbs 20reps


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

strict tbar row 3plates plus 15kg/33lbs 14reps

strict cable row 110kg/242lbs 14reps

dead hang weighted pullups me+ 30kg/66lbs 7reps

squat machine shrugs 320kg/705lbs 40reps

elbows back barbell curl 60kg/132lbs 8reps

seated double arm dumbell curl 30kg/66lbs 5reps then 20kg/44lbs 5reps

elbows back hammer curl 25kg/55lbs 8reps then 20kg/44lbs 4reps

dumbell rear raises 17.5kg/39lbs 30reps


----------



## BigAd (Jan 29, 2012)

Dan pattison you are a monster and at 19 as well, get yourself into some strongman contests, ive just watched all your vids on youtube, not to be sniffed at, theres blokes that train for years that arent touching weight like that myself included big props for that pal. your deffo not a natty what you on pal, im just about to start a course of one rip stacked with anaver in preporation of a holiday in a couple of months???


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

dead start bench press medium grip feet out 155kg/342lbs 11reps

incline press machine 160kg/353lbs 12reps

standing behind the neck press 85kg/187lbs 13reps, this feels stiff and weird now, gunna keep going anyway

machine flyes 100kg/220lbs 14reps

seated side raises 20kg/44lbs 15reps

lying front raises 25kg/55lbs for reps then realised form was **** so stopped

cable pressdowns 60kg/132lbs 6reps then 40kg/88lbs 10reps

skullcrushers 55kg/121lbs 12reps

seated overhead extension 55kg/121lbs 13reps


----------



## lightweight09 (Apr 22, 2009)

BigAd said:


> Dan pattison you are a monster and at 19 as well, get yourself into some strongman contests, ive just watched all your vids on youtube, not to be sniffed at, theres blokes that train for years that arent touching weight like that myself included big props for that pal. your deffo not a natty what you on pal, im just about to start a course of one rip stacked with anaver in preporation of a holiday in a couple of months???


now then mate he is on hisgrans home made rice pudding lmao

what make onerip and anavar you taking and doses


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

BigAd said:


> Dan pattison you are a monster and at 19 as well, get yourself into some strongman contests, ive just watched all your vids on youtube, not to be sniffed at, theres blokes that train for years that arent touching weight like that myself included big props for that pal. your deffo not a natty what you on pal, im just about to start a course of one rip stacked with anaver in preporation of a holiday in a couple of months???


thanks man. and right now im on my couch looking at my laptop. and from what i have read that one rip is good, but wouldnt bother with the anavar, would just use more tren acetate


----------



## lightweight09 (Apr 22, 2009)

maybe some sugar puffs aswel are they still in your diet venom

woundnt bother with the anavar venoms mate fatstrong used them and didnt change lol


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

lightweight09 said:


> maybe some sugar puffs aswel are they still in your diet venom


lol actually they were frosties or crunchy nut.


----------



## lightweight09 (Apr 22, 2009)

frosties, pizza and cell tech what a good mix


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

lightweight09 said:


> frosties, pizza and cell tech what a good mix


cell tech is better than those sugary pro MRS and pro peptides


----------



## lightweight09 (Apr 22, 2009)

dont start venom iam not natty any more hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

deadlift 225kg/496lbs 14reps, lower back felt like crap but did ok

paused hack squat 140kg/309lbs 20reps, just going light on these pausing to take pressure off lower back

1leg curl 35kg/77lbs 10 with right leg, 7 with left

leg extensions 55kg/121lbs 15reps

seated calf raise 80kg/176lbs 50reps

cable crunch 55kg/121lbs 35reps


----------



## BigAd (Jan 29, 2012)

My one rip is pro chem, and my anavar not sure as i cant read chinese lol my mate who sells em for a living reckons theyre best var on market, so ill take em and let you know, yea this will be my second course of one rip, awsome stuff would reccomend it to anybody weight falls of you and you get some clean gains in muscle.


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

strict tbar row 4plates 11reps

strict cable row 115kg/254lbs 14reps

weighted pullups me+ 35kg/77lbs 6reps

seated double arm dumbell curl 32.5kg/72lbs 3reps

elbows back barbell curl 65kg/143lbs 4reps, should have done a warm up set

elbows back hammer curl 27.5kg/61lbs 7reps then a drop set

strict barbell shrugs 140kg/309lbs 50reps straight into rear delt machine 70kg/154lbs 25reps


----------



## lightweight09 (Apr 22, 2009)

BigAd said:


> My one rip is pro chem, and my anavar not sure as i cant read chinese lol my mate who sells em for a living reckons theyre best var on market, so ill take em and let you know, yea this will be my second course of one rip, awsome stuff would reccomend it to anybody weight falls of you and you get some clean gains in muscle.


I no all pro chem gear is realy good mate. But watch out there is loads of fake about.


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

deadstart medium grip bench press feet out 160kg/353lbs 10reps

incline press machine 165kg/364lbs 12reps i am progressing good on this but its painful

standing behind the neck press 90kg/198lbs 13reps

machine flyes 80kg/176lbs 22reps

seated side raises 20kg/44lbs 16reps

cable pressdowns 60kg/132lbs 8reps
​


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

strict tbar row 4 plates plus 2.5kg/6lbs 11reps

strict cable row 120kg/265lbs 11reps

weighted pull ups, chest/shoulder tie in felt snappy so stopped

strict barbell shrugs 145kg/320lbs 60reps

elbows back barbell curl 65kg/143lbs 4reps then 40kg/88lbs 10reps

seated double arm dumbell curl 17.5kg/39lbs 17reps

elbows back hammer curl 17.5kg/39lbs 19reps

rear dumbell raises 17.5kg/39lbs 35reps


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

dead start bench medium grip feet out, did 165kg/364lbs then stopped midset because my left pec was going to detach

seated military press 110kg/242lbs 13reps

seated side raises 20kg/44lbs 18reps

barbell front raises 30kg/66lbs 30reps

cable tricep pressdowns 60kg/132lbs 11reps

gunna have to concentrate on shoulder pressing, raises and tricep work to keep stress off the chest.


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

olympic squat 140kg/309lbs 25reps, hitting the quads and using light weight to heal up

hamstring curl stopped because hamstring felt like it would snap off

calf raises seated 60kg/132lbs 100reps

lying leg raises 60reps


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

strict tbar row 4 plates plus 5kg/11lbs 10reps

strict cable rows 120kg/265lbs 20reps

strict barbell shrugs 150kg/331lbs 60reps

elbows back barbell curl 40kg/88lbs 16reps 20 sec rest pause 4reps 20 sec rest pause 2reps

seated double arm dumbell curl 22.5kg/50lbs 14reps

rear dumbell raises 17.5kg/39lbs 40reps


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

some pics from 3months ago, gained like 28lbs since these


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

seated military press 135kg/298lbs 8reps .....well this was strong, also first rep was from a dead stop, i unrack the bar at the bottom on these

seated side raises 12.5kg/28lbs 50reps

tricep pressdowns 65kg/143lbs 8reps, then 3 reps rest pause

barbell front raises 25kg/55lbs 50reps

seated overhead extensions 45kg/99lbs 25reps


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

back was hurting today but felt like doing more weight for some reason

squat 270kg/595lbs 3reps

paused deep hack squat 180kg/396lbs 15reps

hamstring curls 60kg/132lbs 38reps

calf raises 65kg/143lbs 100reps

cable crunches 60kg/132lbs 25reps


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

strict tbar rows 3plates 22reps

strict barbell shrugs 155kg/342lbs 60reps

elbows back barbell curls 40kg/88lbs 18reps rest pause 20sec 4reps rest pause 20sec 3reps, 25total


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

paused incline 120kg/265lbs 15reps

smith military press (because people cant spot me) 100kg/220lbs 16reps

paused close grip incline 110kg/242lbs 16reps last rep paused for like 7seconds

seated side raises 15kg/33lbs 31reps

cable pushdowns 40kg/88lbs 24reps
​


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking beasty mate well done


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

thanks^^^

squat 240kg/529lbs 8reps, getting real low on these and pushing my ass back, work my hams and glutes hard

paused super deep hack squat 190kg/419lbs 15reps

hamstring curl 50kg/110lbs 55reps

calf raises 70kg/154lbs 100reps

cable leg raises 3 sets too failure

also today started cut after my bulk up, 1 hour cardio 1100 cals burned, 300 protein, 40 carb, 12 fat.
​


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

strict tbar row 3plates+ 5kg/11lbs 21reps

strict pullups chin over bar mex 9, pretty crap

strict barbell shrugs 160kg/353lbs 60reps

elbows back barbell curl 45kg/99lbs 15reps

elbows back hammer curl 15kg/33lbs 25reps

rear delts raises 17.5kg/39lbs 40reps

2hour cardio
​


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

paused incline 125kg/276lbs 13reps

smith machine military 105kg/231lbs 15reps

paused close grip incline 115kg/253lbs 12reps, cns was weird by this time

standing side raises 17.5kg/39lbs 34reps

2 hours cardio
​


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

squat 200kg/441lbs 15reps dont want to push these when doing cardio and eating little

calf raises 75kg/165lbs 100reps

cable crunches standing 65kg/143lbs 15reps

90minutes cardio


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)




----------

